

Do You Know Where Your Data Is And Who Reads It? Varonis Knows - rsobers
http://www.forbes.com/sites/gilpress/2013/10/21/do-you-know-where-your-data-is-and-who-reads-it-varonis-knows/

======
aivarsk
Varonis is Latvian for hero :)

